# Prozac-type Drugs Increase Birth Risks, Study Finds



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

According to today's Toronto Globe and Mail:"Women who take a popular class of antidepressants during pregnancy have a higher risk of complications, according to a new Canadian study."The research shows that women who take...SSRIs, a class of drugs that includes big-selling brand names such as Prozac, Paxil and Zoloft, are at increased risk of having a fetus who dies, experiencing premature delivery, giving birth to an underweight baby and seeing their newborn have siezures. *"Almost one-third of the women taking SSRIs experienced at least one of those complications."*"'These results are unsettling,' said Mark Walker, a scientist at the Ottawa Health Research Institute and lead author of the study.He cautioned, however, that women should not necessarily stop taking the drugs, but rather consult with their doctors..."Just thought you all should know, especially if you are planning a pregnancy.Mark


----------

